# Newbie



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Howdy folks!

My name is Bryce (aka. Sickie Ickie) and am new to haunting this year. I have 30+ years of acting experience and am 37 years old. I stumbled into haunting because of my love of prop building, projects and...well...acting! lol

My website is sparse, but will hopefully go up this week as a continuing work in progress.

Anyway, just wanted to say, "Howdy, ya creeps!" :googly: and thanks for havin' me.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Bryce and welcome to Haunt Forum.!*


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome,Sickie...
and a Howdy back at ya


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

About time you got here, lol. Hi again Bryce. See you in chat for some more mold making talk.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi and welcome! this is a great place to haunt !


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Sickie - Welcome to our haunt. What props have you've done so far.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

welcome to the 'hood


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi, and welcome aboard Sickie!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welome to the fun Sickie!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello Sickie! Have a good time.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Sickie.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Felicitations!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the howdies. It makes me feel right at home here.

Da weiner wanted to know the original props I have...well, I don't have everything up on the site, but the things I do have so far include making faux firewood, an easy to build Man-Eating Plant, and a very easy, simple and cheap talking skull for your haunt. I hope to have the site up and running this week, so I can continue to add more original how-to's to it!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome Sickie, where about in IL are you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

About 30 miles south of chicago. In the Park Forest, Matteson, Richton Park area. Why? Are you from IL, too?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, you're not all that far. I'm about 30 miles North of Chicago (NW burbs).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Near Evanston? I do a lot of my film acting out there.


----------



## Lhallow (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome sickie Ickie! Another Illinois haunter here. It's great to know there are so many others in our area!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, LHollow. heh Sooner or later we have to make a subsection of Illinois haunters. ;-)


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome Sickie! This place is the best! Lots of cool people with lots of ideas to help even the newest Haunters~like me!!  Can't wait to see your pics and how~to's!!!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Sickie Ickie. Glad to meet you.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Soo many new people. Welcome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Johnny.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> My name is Bryce (aka. Sickie Ickie) and am new to haunting this year. I have 30+ years of acting experience and am 37 years old. I stumbled into haunting because of my love of prop building, projects and...well...acting! lol
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome Sickie Ickie! Your past experience will be a great thing - to find out more about the acting craft will be very helpful indeed.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome fellow newbie! Can't wait to get started.


----------

